# HR24-500 vs. HR24-200 vs. Legacy (split from existing thread)



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> Hmmm...so if you were in my position would you keep the HR23, give back the HR20-700


Never. Although the 24's are faster, the HR20-700 is still the best HDDVR D* has. There are still a few issues with the 24's that would keep from giving up a 20-700 for a 24.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Never. Although the 24's are faster, the HR20-700 is still the best HDDVR D* has. There are still a few issues with the 24's that would keep from giving up a 20-700 for a 24.


I certainly would not keep a 23 over a 20-700. I wouldn't have another 23 or another 21 series HR except for a 21-700 or 21-200 and it would take a lot for me to accept them. The first HR is still the best, in my firm opinion. Until they get the 24s straightened out, I won't have another of them, unless the 500 craps out and they send me another one of them. One of them has to work, right?

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I certainly would not keep a 23 over a 20-700. I wouldn't have another 23 or another 21 series HR except for a 21-700 or 21-200 and it would take a lot for me to accept them. The first HR is still the best, in my firm opinion. Until they get the 24s straightened out, I won't have another of them, unless the 500 craps out and they send me another one of them. One of them has to work, right?
> 
> Rich


Sorry your HR24-500 is still having issues - I do know they are being worked on for resolution.

Then again....the HR24-100 I have here is the best HD DVR ever...and I've had the opportunity to use *8 different HRx models *since the HR series was released - including 2 HR20-700's. The first 18 months of those units were H - E - double hockey sticks compared to the short first 60 days of the HR24-100.

There is little doubt that the HR24-500 model seems to have some lingering issues, although those seem to be getting alot of focus of late for correction. Since that is the *first and only *HR *not* using a Broadcom main processor...that "newness" might be at the root of its inconsistent rollout experience.

Generalizations on the HR24's *as a whole *(all 3 models) are not fitting the user experiences being reported.

I'd take an HR24 over any previous HR unit any day of the week.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry your HR24-500 is still having issues - I do know they are being worked on for resolution.
> 
> Then again....the HR24-100 I have here is the best HD DVR ever...and I've had the opportunity to use *8 different HRx models *since the HR series was released - including 2 HR20-700's. The first 18 months of those units were H - E - double hockey sticks compared to the short first 60 days of the HR24-100.
> 
> ...


I've got two 24s a 500 and a 200, both having problems. Haven't had a 100, can't comment on that model. I expected problems since they are new, but this is getting worse, not better.

I went thru all that mess with the 20-700s too, but can't really blame the 20-700s for the problems with them. I think those problems were due to releasing them before anyone knew anything about them. That includes both subs and the folks at D*.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I've got two 24s a 500 and a 200, both having problems. Haven't had a 100, can't comment on that model. I expected problems since they are new, but this is getting worse, not better.
> Rich


We've discussed the -500...the -200 is simply very, very new.

Hopefully in very short order, both will be your flagship units.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We've discussed the -500...the -200 is simply very, very new.
> 
> Hopefully in very short order, both will be your flagship units.


The -200 came out real quick too compared to the other models.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

matt1124 said:


> The -200 came out real quick too compared to the other models.


Exactly.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My HR24-500 still has Audio Problems and it has been 6 months and still Directv can't figure out the problem.

I just hope they can figure it out in my Lifetime as I ain't getting any Younger or Prettier!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> My HR24-500 still has Audio Problems and it has been 6 months and still Directv can't figure out the problem.
> 
> I just hope they can figure it out in my Lifetime as I ain't getting any younger or prettier!!! :lol:


I can attest to all of his points.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I can attest to all of his points.


SMARTAZZ!!! :lol:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It would seem that the hint to "give it a rest" has not been absorbed by everyone.
> 
> Since the OP's question was answered to their satisfaction...not much more to add...or so it would appear...


Sorry, I didnt catch all the posts...hence the "reading some of the posts here" part.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I certainly would not keep a 23 over a 20-700. I wouldn't have another 23 or another 21 series HR except for a 21-700 or 21-200 and it would take a lot for me to accept them. The first HR is still the best, in my firm opinion. Until they get the 24s straightened out, I won't have another of them, unless the 500 craps out and they send me another one of them. One of them has to work, right?
> Rich


Actually, I have an HR23-700 and HR24-500 downstairs in my Den and because of the Audio Issue with the HR24-500 I use the HR23-700 for viewing Live TV and for Playback of MRV.

So I can't enjoy the Speed of the HR24 because of this Audio Issue. Just terrible.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> Sorry, I didnt catch all the posts...hence the "reading some of the posts here" part.


At this point...we're just having some fun with it all before the obituary is released on this thread. Mission was accomplished a bit ago.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We've discussed the -500...the -200 is simply very, very new.
> 
> Hopefully in very short order, both will be your flagship units.


That's what I'm hoping for. That's why I haven't given up and dumped them. I can see what they could do. Now, all D* has to do is get them running as they should. Believe me, I want these things to work. I didn't get them with the idea that they wouldn't work.

I had patience with the 20-700s, I'll try to be patient with these. But understand, the 500 that I've got now is a replacement and is not new. Someone sent it back for a reason and I hope it wasn't a performance issue.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Actually, I have an HR23-700 and HR24-500 downstairs in my Den and because of the Audio Issue with the HR24-500 I use the HR23-700 for viewing Live TV and for Playback of MRV.
> 
> So I can't enjoy the Speed of the HR24 because of this Audio Issue. Just terrible.


I don't seem to see the audio dropouts as something I can't live with. On my 500, as well as the 200, they are infrequent and don't bother me that much. I expected glitches and this is only a minor glitch for me. Your audio dropouts must be worse than mine. I'm not even sure if most of them are from the 24s or just from the broadcast itself. I get the audio dropouts on the Nat-Geo channel on just about every one of my HRs.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK .. Now you can kibitz about the HR24s and other sundry things.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> The -200 came out real quick too compared to the other models.


True, but how do you know that D* didn't start working on the 200 the same time or around that time as the 500? That's what I don't get. Among so many, many other things. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. Now you can kibitz about the HR24s and other sundry things.


Thanx, that was nice of you!

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. Now you can kibitz about the HR24s and other sundry things.


WOO HOO. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> True, but how do you know that D* didn't start working on the 200 the same time or around that time as the 500? That's what I don't get. Among so many, many other things.
> 
> Rich


They have Different Chipsets from Different Manufacturers and the chipset on the HR24-500 may be the Culprit.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> They have Different Chipsets from Different Manufacturers and the chipset on the HR24-500 may be the Culprit.


I get that, but the first 500 was running like a champ until the first NR. And the second NR. But I'm kinda sure I caused all the problems with the first 500. Inadvertently, of course.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I get that, but *the first 500 was running like a champ until the first NR*. *And the second NR*. But I'm kinda sure I caused all the problems with the first 500. Inadvertently, of course.
> 
> Rich


Not exactly < in the tone of a Hertz commercial >


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

Audio drop outs mostly happen to me when I just turn on the receiver though didn't catch them as of late (3 HR24-500s). But it's not a big of a deal since cycling the channels usually help.

The problem is really with the AM21. As a habit, I always 'park' the receivers on OTA channels. Blank screen happens all the time when I turn on the receivers. 

Hoping DirecTV addresses these 2 issues quickly. Started to regret retiring the HR21-200s mostly because of bad drives.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Kodok said:


> Started to regret retiring the HR21-200s mostly because of bad drives.


And you could have just replaced the Internal Hard Drives and still have a good DVR.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> And you could have just replaced the Internal Hard Drives and still have a good DVR.


True...my HR21-200 is going along just fine here still...but the HR24-100 is smokin' fast (and has the larger storage).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR20-100 is starting to act up. Several reboots last week and then it had a hard time recovering from a power outage last night. And yes, I did have it on a UPS, but didn't realize the battery had died. Anyway, it recovered fine last night after an RBR, but this morning it was much louder than normal and didn't respond to the remote. A couple of RBRs got it up.

So now I'm thinking about replacing it with the HR24. I know that DirecTV can't guarantee the HR24, so I'm going to go online. However, the several sites don't mention which one they have, -500 or -200. Amazon shows the -500 for $10 less. Solidsignal doesn't state which one they have. Is it a crap shoot with them or can I call to ensure the -200, The -200 seems to play better with the AM21 or will that problem be fixed in a future update? I guess I can keep the AM21 on my HR23 instead of moving it to the HR24.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> My HR20-100 is starting to act up. Several reboots last week and then it had a hard time recovering from a power outage last night. And yes, I did have it on a UPS, but didn't realize the battery had died. Anyway, it recovered fine last night after an RBR, but this morning it was much louder than normal and didn't respond to the remote. A couple of RBRs got it up.
> 
> So now I'm thinking about replacing it with the HR24. I know that DirecTV can't guarantee the HR24, so I'm going to go online. However, the several sites don't mention which one they have, -500 or -200. Amazon shows the -500 for $10 less. Solidsignal doesn't state which one they have. Is it a crap shoot with them or can I call to ensure the -200, The -200 seems to play better with the AM21 or will that problem be fixed in a future update? I guess I can keep the AM21 on my HR23 instead of moving it to the HR24.


Did you try calling Solid Signal? If they even have a way to call them. I don't like dealing with online retailers that don't have a phone number to call. My 200 does seem more stable than my two 500s (one of which was replaced by the other). You also might be able to talk D* into giving you credits to offset the price of buying one from an online retailer.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Solidsignal.com has a number and it is 1-866-374-4625.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

rich584, where did you get -200?

And, I will call DirecTV for credits. Of course, the HR20 would have to be sent back, etc. And we know how that can go!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> rich584, where did you get -200?


Off a D* truck. 



> And, I will call DirecTV for credits. Of course, the HR20 would have to be sent back, etc. And we know how that can go!!


Yeah, I swore I'd stop playing "Replacement Roulette" and buy all my replacements, but sometimes you just have to try.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just started watching the _Mike Francesa Show_ on the _Yes Network_ and you would not believe the audio dropouts. I'm using the 24-500.

Speaking of Mike Francesa, I was watching a couple weeks ago and I saw something shocking. Couldn't believe my eyes. I've been a Francesa fan for the last 22 years. Started back when it was the _Mike and The Mad Dog Show_. Never had much use for Chris Russo, but Francesa has been the mainstay of the program. Doesn't hurt that he's a Yankees fan.

Anyway, I'm watching the show and Mike's sitting there talking to a caller and all of a sudden he sticks a finger up his nose, pulls out a "treasure" and rolls it between his fingers before flicking it away. YUK!!! Now, I can't stop thinking about that and I watch that show every day.

Back to the dropouts, it's on the commercials too. But with the _Yes Network_, you can't tell whether it's the show or the HR.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just switched to the 24-200 and no audio dropouts. That's the first time I've seen the 24-500 have audio dropouts that bad. Absolutely unwatchable. 

Rich


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> hen again....the HR24-100 I have here is the best HD DVR ever...


The installer gave me two HR24-100's last week. Are there any known issues with them?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

None that I know of as all of the Bugs have been worked out. Can't wait for that to be the case with my 3 HR24-500s.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> The installer gave me two HR24-100's last week. Are there any known issues with them?


Mine has been operating for some time without any incidents. All of the HR24's are still relatively new in terms of release, with the -500 model coming out first. Next came the -100, followed by the -200.

Being new, there are always the chance of a few kinks in there...but nothing of significance that I am aware of...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Since the -200 is the latest, is that the one I should try to get?
Or is the -100 okay?

I'll need to make a call tomorrow as the HR20 just rebooted again, but needed the RBR kick to get it going.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

richierich said:


> And you could have just replaced the Internal Hard Drives and still have a good DVR.


At that time I thought I didn't own the HR21-200s and because I'm part of the MDU, I can't have PP added to my account. Well, instead of messing with 'leased' receivers, I thought just go with HR24s.

Long story short when I was ready to activate my HR24s, DirecTV said that the HR21-200s were actually owned. For some reason, those HR21s fell through the crack from leased became owned. And tried to convince the CR that I leased the HR21s, but she insisted the computer said I own it so I can do whatever I want.

So now I have 3 inactive HR21-200s (2 with bad drives) sitting in the basement. Tempted to moved back to them, but with money spent for HR24s, I would just ride the storm and hoping for quick fix from DirecTV with these HR24s. And besides, kind of grew tired with the slowness of the HR21s.


----------

